# I have a 10% off Grizzly coupon code that expires today, PM me if you need it.



## coolidge (Oct 15, 2014)

This 10% code expires today, PM me if you need it.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 15, 2014)

Code now taken.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome man. I have had that rotary table and indexing plates in my cart for a week. I just could not pull the trigger. Saved me 33 bucks and change. Got it shipped for less then the list price.:thumbzup3:

Thanks man


----------



## drs23 (Oct 15, 2014)

Chuck, which RT did you score? That's my next major purchase. I need a 10" and dadgum they're 'spensive! Let alone adding a tailstock and DPs.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 15, 2014)

I only got the 6in because it came with 3 dividing plates, tail stock, and clamps for 330. To be honest one of my major issues was between the small size of this and a 10in on ebay. I'll see if I can find the link and pm you. Dont want no one to steal it out from under you if it's here. It's a steal. But for my only one, it was more important to have the dividing option then the size.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 15, 2014)

Man it sold. It was a brand new 10in phase2 for 195 shipped. I have a few saved in the 260 range but that 195 was a deal


----------

